# Project Aldri Fornøyd STH10, 7990s, EVGA SR-2 & SR-X, Lots o' loops



## EK_Derick (Jul 5, 2012)

*Project Aldri Fornøyd*
(Never Satisfied)​
A thanks to my sponsors:



Review can be found here




Stay tuned for the follow up review!




Stay tuned for the reviews!




Stay tuned for the review!




Spoiler: Current Status























































































































Follow my blog for a more organized build log; from now on this one will have more of an actual ToC starting with Phase 2.

*Information:*

*The case:*

The final decision for a case is a CaseLabs STH10.

*Specs:*



 (2) Intel Xeon E5-2600
 EVGA SR-X 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Corsair Dominators 1866Mhz [8x4GB]
 (2) MSI 7990s 
 CaseLabs STH10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Dual water cooling loops
 (2) Corsair AX1200s
 LG HD-DVD/Blu-Ray Drive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (2) Corsair Performance Pro SSD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 OCZ Vertex 250GB SSD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (2) WD 1TB Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Watercooling Equipment:*

*Loop 1:*


 (2) Bitspower EF CPU Blocks
 Chipset Block TBD
 (4) Bitspower RAM Blocks
 XSPC EX480 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MCP655 Pump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 XSPC EX120 - tentative 
 (10) COUGAR CF-V12H Silent Cooling Fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Loop 2:*


 (2) TBD 7990s Blocks
 (2) EX480s
 MCP655 Pump
 (16) COUGAR CF-V12H Silent Cooling Fan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Misc WC'ing*


 FrozenQ Liquid Fusion - 400mm
 Lamptron FC10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Koolance Dual 24V Pump Controller
 Koolance RP-452X2 Dual 5.25in Reservoir
 Tubing & Fittings are TBD

*Side Projects:*



 EVGA SR-2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (2) Intel Xeon X5679 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Samsung 30nm RAM [6x4GB] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Silverstone ST1500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 GPUs TBD
 (2) MIPS CPU Blocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (2) MIPS Dom RAM Blocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MIPS SR-2 Chipset Block 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 EX480 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Bitspower 80 mL Res 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 MCP655 Pump w/ EK Top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Asus Z9PE-D8 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (2) Intel Xeon E5-2600
 Samsung 30nm RAM [8x4GB]
 CoolerMaster 1200W Gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 GPU TBD
 (2) XSPC RayStorms
 EX480
 Bitspower 80 mL Res
 MCP655 Pump w/ EK Top


*Peripherals:*


 Ducky Shine
 Cybord MMO 7 Gaming Mouse
 Asus Xonar Essence One 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 (2) Mackie MR5mk2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sennheiser HD280 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Monitors are now TBD
 White LED Lighting


*Table Of Contents:


 First few updates can be seen in the following few posts.
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

*


----------



## btarunr (Jul 5, 2012)

If by "MSI 7990" you meant Radeon HD 7990 graphics cards, I suggest you change that to some other graphics card. I doubt that SKU will ever launch.


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 5, 2012)

btarunr said:


> If by "MSI 7990" you meant Radeon HD 7990 graphics cards, I suggest you change that to some other graphics card. I doubt that SKU will ever launch.



If we don't see a reference 7990 launched then I'll probably just wait till the 8000 series - unless we see some retail water blocks for those monstrous non-reference versions that have been shown so far.

Now that the thread has been approved;



























































































































































Again, a huge thanks to Spotswood!









































 









































And the new view from my front door 






Alrightyyy got new toys 

First off... some nice folding ram.
















Next up... the main attraction. Rather tattered from shipping...





























































Then a comparison... HPTX is bigger than I had thought.
















Here's some size comparisons, the UD7 is slightly larger than your normal ATX.




















 














































































































 
A new sponsor appears! 





A huge thanks to Michael @MIPS for the sponsor!

Sneak Peek:














Can't wait!










Huge thanks to Robert!
This is everything that's done so far. Waiting on the case, blocks, and FC. Once those com


----------



## natr0n (Jul 5, 2012)

don't mind me just staring at your pics.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thats sexy.....................I want to take your computer parts 

EDIT: whats this material called again I always forget.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 5, 2012)

I have a tonne of hardware, but yours makes me jealous. 



 Subbed.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 5, 2012)

:O

Jaw dropping kit, looking forward to this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys!



Delta6326 said:


> Thats sexy.....................I want to take your computer parts
> 
> EDIT: whats this material called again I always forget.
> 
> *snip*



Aluminum T-Slots.


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 13, 2012)

While waiting for thing to show up I did some OC'ing on the Xeons/SR-2 

Validation

Note derickwm is my username over @OCN


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 17, 2012)

Best news: No dead pixels


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 17, 2012)

that is some seriously sexy photos..

subbed


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 18, 2012)

Well here they are 

I was taking pictures of the build process... but it seemed unnecessary and was slowing me down hehe so here are a few progress/unboxing pics along with some final pics. I'll be taking a lot more tomorrow with hardware in it in the beautiful AZ sun!


























Finals Shots:





























^lul wrong focus point

A HUGE THANKS TO JIM @ CASELABS! This case is a work of art, just breathe taking. The instructions were easy and straightforward, everything was labeled well, and all the material is amazing quality.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 18, 2012)

http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh545/goatsongoats/RadStand/1-_DSC3814.jpg

That is so simple I love it 

subbed!

Wanna see what this looks like finished up.

Also feel free to send me any spare parts you may have


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Very tidy and beautiful build but what happened to the SR build?


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh weird... the rest of the pictures didn't copy. I just used the UD7 for the photoshoot. My SR-2 is currently in it. I'll have to repost the pics.


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 26, 2012)

Got bored waiting for UPS 


















































































































CABLE MANAGEMENT COME AT ME!

Good news & Bad news concerning the build.

Good news: I was able to purchase some serious folding hardware 

Bad news: The money I had set aside to buy 7990s on launch date is now gone


----------



## EK_Derick (Jul 26, 2012)

Here some first pictures of the Koolance box!

I have to pick up an allen wrench set as I don't have the right size to finish the installation but I'll be doing that later


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 26, 2012)

That dual D5 reservoir is awesome!


----------



## EK_Derick (Aug 23, 2012)

Huge thanks to Gene for the tubing! This is easily the best quality tubing I've used, I'll put up some comparison shots later. I love dual 24v pumps 


























































Part of the blame for the delay in this build...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 1, 2012)

jesus that is a lot of awesome shit.


----------



## camoxiong (Sep 16, 2012)

http://i1251.photobucket.com/albums/hh545/goatsongoats/01-_DSC4413.jpg

nice view and nice project


----------



## EK_Derick (Nov 5, 2012)

Apologies everyone, I've been neglecting updates on other forums.










































Skulltrail:




Ghettooooooooooing it like a boss

Some minor changes:



































































































































































































































































































































































































Got these for a nice price. I'm sure a lot of you are wondering why I went with such an old card. One because it's me, two because I don't game that often and 5870 quad fire is more than plenty for myself. Lastly, the 2GB of vram over the 1GB ref will very nice for 1440P and over. Paint is a little chipped but I plan on repainting the red accent orange anyway. 

I do plan to watercool these. 

FC10 courtesy of Lamptron!





























































No G-Vans product here folks! This is heavy duty, high quality FC. I wasn't even aware the FC10 had a temperature controller on it and was pleasantly surprised to see it! It also included a 2012 calendar, which I was happy and kind of bummed to see as it's almost 2013...however I flipped it over and saw that it was a 2013 calendar as well  

Huge kudos to Spawn32 on OCN & Lamptron for sponsoring this! More to come 

Stock





Or is it :sneaky:





:ninja:





Stock & Raystorm





Stock Screws





Raystorm Screws, did I mention it was perfect?





The problem...





This block looks meant for this card 





Stock off - has no problem with clearance on the other side.





Mmm nice and dirty. Just the way I like it.





More of the problem:





Top back on, love this 





Another pic.





Probably be ordering the other Raystorms shortly.

My rad looked like this... see that dust? Yeah imagine that on the *entire* rad. It's nice and clean now 





A little frontal rearrangement 





Dem Ares





R.I.P.





Yummy





Did some rearranging, added back the plate separating the main chamber from the bottom chamber. I think this looks a LOT cleaner.





FC10 back





FC10 Front





Pump stuff





Final shot for today:





So basically to update everyone on the other forums.

My SR-2 died, so had to order a replacement which put a huge delay in the build as well as only allowing me to build one of my 2P 2011 setups 

On a positive side, my new SR-2 will be here next week, as well as chips for my Z9PE-D8 WS. 

I have a couple random things coming in from the DD fire sale, and a second PSU for the STH10 portion.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 30, 2012)

Sub'd for awesome hardware and pics


----------



## radrok (Nov 30, 2012)

What about trimming the heatsink on the side that blocks you from installing the wb and mount the raystorm horizontally?
I know it'd be a pain with the tube routing but you'd have a shot at watercooling them, damn 8 pin of doom 

I love the color theme of the build, keep it up man


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 1, 2012)

Dude, that's a lot of pictures! 

Thanks.


----------



## xcavax (Dec 14, 2012)

Man, really i have no world to say how much impressed i am!!


----------

